# Anybody snowboard CENTRAL PARK???



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

or anywhere else in NYC area when it snows??? 

basically just build a jump or put a rail in the park?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw a TR from another site of some guys shredding central park so it has been done. I believe they were just sessioning a jump though.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

If you do, post a thread about it and I'll see if I can hop over...should be fun in the subway with full gear.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

loren646 said:


> or anywhere else in NYC area when it snows???
> 
> basically just build a jump or put a rail in the park?


I live near Queens close to the beach So a few of the fellas packed the ramp going down to the beach and built a jump at the bottom. was pretty sick this is a pick of one of my boys hitting it.


----------



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I lived downtown last year for school, and I snowboarded there once. There were only a few other people there, and I went when we had less than 6 inches of snow. It got torn up pretty quick, and rocks starting popping out all over and I did not want to destroy my board so I left. Regardless, theres a teeny tiny small hill on the southeast end that leads to like a set of 4 or five stairs. But, it fails part b below:

It difficult to find a good spot where a) your allowed to snowboard and b) your snow isn't going to get walked all over by tourists.

I would add pictures, but I dont have them. sorry.


----------



## RawStylus909 (Aug 5, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I live near Queens close to the beach So a few of the fellas packed the ramp going down to the beach and built a jump at the bottom. was pretty sick this is a pick of one of my boys hitting it.


Where exactly? I used to live in Howard beach and I surf the Rockaways.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool Pic. I live in Queens also, I never thought about heading down to the beach to build a ramp. Cops didn't give any trouble?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

This was actually in Long Beach on Long Island next to far Rockaway. Cops were cool. cant see from this pic but there was alot of people standing along the railing taking pix and watching. They also built it up at the top for more speed. it was up for a good week till it all melted but there was alot of sessions going on, even at night, and cops never shut it down.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> This was actually in Long Beach on Long Island next to far Rockaway. Cops were cool. cant see from this pic but there was alot of people standing along the railing taking pix and watching. They also built it up at the top for more speed. it was up for a good week till it all melted but there was alot of sessions going on, even at night, and cops never shut it down.


me and my friends went up to 107th in the park by the pond, and we hit some cliffs up there.
take a look at riverside park too, because there are some nice rails there


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

skatebanana101 said:


> me and my friends went up to 107th in the park by the pond, and we hit some cliffs up there.
> take a look at riverside park too, because there are some nice rails there


Thats whats up, got any pics?


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Thats whats up, got any pics?


i have a video of my friend who's a skier hitting one of the jumps, but unfortunately the camera ran out of battery for my drop 

here's a pic of me hitting some stairs at 2 am hahah


----------

